# Xbox HDD problem or dashboard deleted?



## darth_pheonix (Mar 1, 2019)

So I softmodded my Xbox a while back, and wanted to upgrade the HDD around the same time. But when I was trying to do so I managed to screw it up, I was trying to use chimp to flash another hard drive with everything from the old one and something went wrong along the way. The xbox still boots up games, it still runs fine, I just can't get to the dashboard, any dashboard for that matter. When I boot it with no game in it after the flubber screen it just starts flashing a red x in a clear box. I have a video of it here. If anyone can give me any pointers on what I can do to fix it and upgrade the HDD to a larger one that would be fantastic


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 1, 2019)

Do you still have one of the exploits on the HDD?
If yes then boot into the softmod menu, start up an FTP server and copy a newly hacked dash to the C drive.


----------



## Rocky5 (Mar 1, 2019)

Burn my extras disc and upgrade your softmod to mine. Before upgrading your drive null your eeprom hdd key. This can be done by loading NKPatcher Settings > EEPROM > Advanced Features > HDD > Null key

When done use the extras disc to install Chimp 261812 and then upgrade your hdd.

Upgrade softmods = Advanced features > Upgrade old softmods
Where Chimp is located = Advanced features > Advanced Apps

Prebuilt build = https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0BzRN8P835YijRU94cVNNWFA1Z28
Source code = https://github.com/Rocky5/Xbox-Softmodding-Tool/
Read me for softmod = https://github.com/Rocky5/Xbox-Softmodding-Tool/blob/master/README.md


----------



## darth_pheonix (Mar 1, 2019)

Rocky5 said:


> Burn my extras disc and upgrade your softmod to mine. Before upgrading your drive null your eeprom hdd key. This can be done by loading NKPatcher Settings > EEPROM > Advanced Features > HDD > Null key
> 
> When done use the extras disc to install Chimp 261812 and then upgrade your hdd.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! Your extras disc helped me fix it! Now the only problem is Chimp isn't booting up, or maybe I'm doing it wrong? I've booted it up, and it just goes to a black screen or just locks up the xbox entirely. Any ideas?

**Edit** Could it just be showing a black screen because I'm using the HDMI cable thing causing it not to show up?


----------



## Rocky5 (Mar 5, 2019)

darth_pheonix said:


> Thank you so much! Your extras disc helped me fix it! Now the only problem is Chimp isn't booting up, or maybe I'm doing it wrong? I've booted it up, and it just goes to a black screen or just locks up the xbox entirely. Any ideas?
> 
> **Edit** Could it just be showing a black screen because I'm using the HDMI cable thing causing it not to show up?


Probably yeah, use normal SD cables if you have hem.


----------



## Buffdaddy (May 25, 2019)

Yes, I had same issue, while attempting my first softmod / hdd upgrade I too got a black screen when loading chimp while using Component cable, so I swapped to my old Composite cable and then chimp showed up fine, even though it was black and white.. But I assume that was only because im in Uk with a Pal system and had the console set as NTSC and 60hz


----------

